# Help.....dexos 1 vs dexoes 2



## Chevymandsl01 (Nov 3, 2013)

:$#angry: I WAS GETTING MY 3RD FREE OIL CHANGE ALMOST 20,000 MILES ON IT...I TOLD EM FROM THE START ITS THE NEW CRUZE DIESEL.....FROM THE START THEY BEEN USING DEXOS 1 OIL...AND I FINAILY SAID SOMTHING AND THEY ARE GETTING THE DEXOIS 2 OIL IN NOW...AND THIS SAT THEY WILL DRAIN IT AND REFILL WITH THE DEXOS 2.........HAS THE DEXOS 1 OIL SCREWED UP MY ENGINE OR WILL IT HURT IT.............ANY INFO WOULD HELP ASAP


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Make just one thread and turn off CAPS LOCK

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I would try to get a extended warranty on the particle filter. Not using a low ash oil on a constant basis will clog the filter up sooner than using a low ash oil.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

If it was me honestly I wouldn't have left the dealership knowing they put in the wrong oil..I would've made them change it then. As far as will it screw up the engine or not I don't know. Keep us updated., and do as you please.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

IIRC it was the DPF to worry about. XR and the others will jump in soon.


----------



## Chevymandsl01 (Nov 3, 2013)

when I took it in for the first time I asked them if they had used the dexois 2 and they said yes !!! have I ****** up the car now


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I am about to have my first oil change too, this is what I am afraid of. Ask the chevy support on here, they will help you out.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

If your really worried about it have dealership put on paper they started out with dexos 1 and document mileage. It is kinda sad they would use different then what is says on the oil cap. Def do some research or wait for the smart guys on this forum to answer back. Theres alot of intelligent people on here to help so just breathe. Also take your own fluids with you from here on out if your gonna have dealer do those changes on your diesel. Me im doing them myself with the help of all of us learning together on the forums. Hope your happy with the car.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

No the car is fine. It just took a little life out of the diesel particle filter. It varies on driving habits on how long it last so there's no one answer on how long it will last. Do some highway driving and let it burn off on a couple regens and you should be fine.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

But I would at least get a letter from the dealer stating that the wrong oil was put in for a least 20000 miles before corrected.


----------



## Chevymandsl01 (Nov 3, 2013)

I drive about 45 50 miles one way to work ..will that be enough to burn it and help it till I get it changed how do I get ahold of chevy support on here


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just another reason why I don't trust anyone else to do such a simple task as change my oil. Pathetic that they couldn't even get that right. 

Generally speaking, the differences will be minimal. It will be mostly due to the DPF as the diesel oil will have a lower TBN. Will it hurt your engine? I highly doubt it. I wouldn't continue running a DEXOS1 oil, but you'll be fine for as long as you have run it. You've changed the oil 3 times so far, which, including the original oil, will bring us to about 5k miles per oil change. Not going to make a difference. 

In fact, among the oils I am contemplating using in my own Cruze are a 10W-30 motorcycle oil, a 5W-40 CJ-4 diesel oil, a 5W-30 heavy duty diesel oil, and an SAE-30 diesel oil.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> If your really worried about it have dealership put on paper they started out with dexos 1 and document mileage. It is kinda sad they would use different then what is says on the oil cap. Def do some research or wait for the smart guys on this forum to answer back. Theres alot of intelligent people on here to help so just breathe. Also take your own fluids with you from here on out if your gonna have dealer do those changes on your diesel. Me im doing them myself with the help of all of us learning together on the forums. Hope your happy with the car.


Even on the free oil change I bring my own oil. This was the 1st time I got the left over oil back.


----------



## Chevymandsl01 (Nov 3, 2013)

I drive 45-50 miles one way to work......70 mph iam hoping that's been helping on the dpf to burn the **** off till I can get it changed this week


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Chevymandsl01 said:


> I drive 45-50 miles one way to work......70 mph iam hoping that's been helping on the dpf to burn the **** off till I can get it changed this week


The DPF functions on a regeneration cycle. When the engine detects backpressure, it sprays additional fuel into the filter to clean it out. Your driving conditions may or may not affect that function. The idea behind oils is that some oils will burn off elements that particulate filters and catalytic converters in diesels equipped with modern emissions control systems may be damaged by. Again, I said MAY BE, not will be. The biggest of these is phosphorous, which is one of the main ingredients in ZDDP. Most people just refer to it as zinc, but it is an anti-wear additive that functions through a chemical reaction triggered by heat and stress to form a phosphate glass layer between two moving parts to prevent metal on metal contact. Oil high in ZDDP can burn inside the combustion chamber, and the burning phosphorous is what damages emissions control systems. DEXOS2 engine oils have less than what other gasoline engines have for ZDDP content, which makes them safer to use in the long term. Over 20k miles though on a brand new engine, I don't think you will have an issue. 

Stay calm and Cruze on.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevymandsl01 said:


> I drive 45-50 miles one way to work......70 mph iam hoping that's been helping on the dpf to burn the **** off till I can get it changed this week


Make sure they don't try and count it against your free 2 year oil changes as you only have X amount a changes to be done in that period.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

that's plenty.........chevy will chime in probably tomorrow when they see "help" lol


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The scary thing is that it says dexos2 on the fill lid, IDIOTS!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Threads merged.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Although it's a known fact that the DEXOS1 will cause some issues to the DPF eventually, there is no conclusive evidence to support exactly what will happen or how long it will take. In short, don't worry about it, keep driving and enjoying your car.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

If you didn't keep your service receipts from the previous oil changes, see if you can get them from the dealership. I keep all of mine. 

This reminds me of the audio recording of the guy that took his camaro to a dealer and they did burnouts and burnt up the clutch. It sucks that some people don't give a **** about other people's property. They had to know they were using the wrong oil since it says what to use right on the cap

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

titanman2789 said:


> If you didn't keep your service receipts from the previous oil changes, see if you can get them from the dealership. I keep all of mine.
> 
> This reminds me of the audio recording of the guy that took his camaro to a dealer and they did burnouts and burnt up the clutch. It sucks that some people don't give a **** about other people's property. They had to know they were using the wrong oil since it says what to use right on the cap
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Recipes are pre done up. I always bring oil and it states dexos oil and lube service completed. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

